# 16v scirocco custom wiring harness



## calidubin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello vortex. I am currently in the process of building a custom harness for my 1987 16v scirroco and have just a few questions. I am just about done separating all the circuits and organizing each individual wire for easy routing so I will be ordering some wire soon. First question, I have already gone through all of the wiring and it seems like the most common wire sizes are 24g - .5mm, 18g - 1mm, and 14g - 1.5mm. I am not able to find any color coded 24g wire, would 22g wire make any difference big enough to start frying anything in the system? If not then I will get some 22g wire to replace the 24g. Second question. I don't really want to reuse the original wire terminals so I was wondering if anybody knows the specific terminal sizes VW uses and where I can find them. If nobody knows then I guess I am stuck with reusing the original 1987 terminals :/. The reason I am making the harness is to simplify the wiring, get rid of the rats nest, and to replace the circuit bord type fuse panel with a direct wire fuse panel. Thanks for any help and advice in advance.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

First off, usually bigger wires are a good thing. 22g can handle more current than 24g.

I would ask a VW tech or wait for other opinions before reproducing the harnesses that were originally 24g. (You don't want to waste time if a VW tech thinks the larger wires would cause problems.)

There was a company several years back that made Massive Overkill battery cables for VW that were way larger gauge (I'm not sure if they are still around). I think there are still people making larger gauge headlight wires and relays for Euro lights.


I bought some Würth terminals years ago. I got a box at my Virginia VW dealer. I was overseas the next year and I flagged down a guy driving a Würth car. He ordered the kit for me. 

It was a Würth Orsy 100 terminal kit (Art. No. 964.558 98 - 375 pcs for VW/Audi). It's pretty expensive and there are only 25 of each terminal.

I also bought a Stahwille terminal tool kit no1510. It will pop most of the terminals loose. They also sell other VW terminal tools separately. (The kit does not have every tool for VW, just the most popular I guess.)

I don't know anybody in the USA that sells the terminals or the tools, but at least now you can do an informed search. Here are some quick searches I just did:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...rminals.TRS0&_nkw=Würth+vw+terminals&_sacat=0

http://www.stahlwille.com/ 

1-800-695-2714 [email protected] Ask for terminal tool kit no1510 and say you want the other VW tools not included in the set. 

http://www.stahlwille-online.de/ind...hid=&scmd=pdetail&pcid=7188&cid=7190&pid=7191

http://www.wurthusa.com/web/en/website/index.php

Good luck.

Sincerely,

Eric


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

let me check that wurth number with my local rep. he comes to my job every Monday to do a stock order.


----------

